# anxiety and IBS



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can stress cause bloating, indigestion and mayhem with your stomach?I am going nuts with this!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiStress can be a big trigger for many people. It makes my IBS worse, too.Check out the managing anxiety and depression forum and maybe you'll find something that helps you So, I'm moving your thread there and I'm sure you'll be able to get more response, too.Cherrie


----------



## GASSEE (Oct 22, 2007)

Hard to believe that gas( which is my main complaint is caused by anxiety- always pin it all on food. But that must mean something- cause when I am on a trip I throw caution to the wind and eat things I normally never eat- and my gas and discomfort are like almost nothing. So- how does one relax I have done Eric's tapes- and that really didn't make a difference- suggestions please/??


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi GASSEEGas or any IBS symptoms can be triggered by a combination of factors, including stress and/or food. Most people report to experience more gas if they eat certain food, like onion or lettus. I know for me stress/anxiety can result in extra gas, too, cos every time I'm on a plane I get this problem.Do you mean Mike's tapes? I think apart from the IBS100, he also has a tape/CD for relaxation or stress relief. You might want to post this question on the CBT and Hypnotherapy forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9. Marilyn and Eric are very knowledgeable about this and I'm sure you'll get much better answers from them Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh heck yes. Cherrie has (as always) given you some sound advice - you need some sort of relaxation technique don't you? Perhaps, also knowing whats causing or certainly attributing to your problems might help alleviate them. Its always reassuring to know whats causing you to feel the way you do - don't you agree?Good luckSue


----------

